# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Final Fantasy XIV with both Heavensward and ARR on PS4 and ARR on PC for only $13!!.

## Elyk Lord

As title says,account has both the expansion and base game on PS4 and on PC it has ARR.
31 days remaining of sub,a level 38 character with over 150k of gil.
If interested add me on Skype: Dagoth.ur2

(I am the owner of this account and I'll give you everything I have in my possess,such a premade email,PSN account,etc.).
Why I am giving it nearly for free?. Because I rebought the game last week but unfortunately I don't have much time anymore with University starting soon.

----------

